
Should I use ECC or RSA for my HTTPS certificate? - nailer
https://certsimple.com/help/ecc-or-rsa-certificate
======
treuss
Although I like the idea of shorter key-sizes, there are some points you
should consider when using ECC (DUAL_EC_PRNG).

Check out Bruce Schneier's blog regarding this topic:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/why_is_the_ns...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/why_is_the_nsa_.html)

~~~
nailer
Ack. However from the paper Schneier links to:

> The Dual EC DRBG is atypical, in that no other standardized ECC protocol has
> any known way to insert a back door.

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1018.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1018.pdf)

------
nailer
Mike from CertSimple here. We know AWS CloudFront and Heroku currently only
support RSA, and they're certainly the most common issues with customers, but
if there's any other CDNs / PaaS / IaaS with HTTPS termination that don't yet
support ECC we'd love to know - I'll update this doc accordingly.

